# New to the forum



## rikkitikkitavi (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I just joined and wanted to introduce myself a bit. 
I've been a member of other forums, most of which aren't alive any longer, so I've moved here in search of fresh reading. 
I'm 6' and weigh ~200lbs and my bf may roughly be 15%, give or take (I never have been over 10% until recently). 
For me, lifting started as therapy and became my favorite hobby. I've been lifting for the last ten years, and very seriously for the last six. I've got a few cycles under my belt that have treated me well. I've had a short vacation from the gym lately due to a very stressful last few semesters of school, and lost some mass and gained a thin layer of of fat, and I'm working to correct that.
I'm getting my diet in check and putting in hours at the gym every night in preparation to run another cycle. I may start running some peptides until I feel I'm ready. I'll be running test e and tren e next, maybe eq if I can gather some opinions as to whether that's a good idea or not. I don't have any experience with eq yet. 
Short term goals are recomposition, long term is get big, stay lean, and maybe one day be strong enough to lift your mom's weight in iron.
I've been browsing this forum the last few days and this seems like a good place with good info, and I'm happy I came across it.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome rikkitkiti......


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Thornton (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## brazey (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the nest!


----------



## Jaydee37 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey welcome.


----------



## rikkitikkitavi (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to this place


----------



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## rikkitikkitavi (May 23, 2014)

Thanks you guys!  This place had been a great place to learn so far.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 23, 2014)

Yo!!

sent by owl


----------



## Riles (May 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Newexpopharm (May 26, 2014)

Welcome on Board!


----------



## 07lsj (May 27, 2014)

Welcome. A lot of good info here


----------



## breakbones (May 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TheBluePrint (Jun 4, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------

